# Crónicas de mtbikes ...postes ajustables.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Hablando de bicis de montaña y de sus componentes me queda claro que algunos inventos ( no tan recientes ..) resultan excelentes y mejoran el desempeño en la bici, no todo lo nuevo es m & a , hay componentes que verdaderamente valen y que hacen que uno cambie radicalmente la percepción hacia el componente .

Los postes de asiento ajustables no eran para nada alguna prioridad que tuviera pendiente personalmente , nunca había usado uno y hasta hace días tampoco pensaba hacerlo , pero........

Resulta que hace unas semanas importé algunos poste ajustables Kind Shock Lev Remote para algunos de mis amigos y clientes en las medidas de 30.9 y 31.6 para que pudieran ser utilizados en sus Ibis , Pivots o Turners .

Pues bien , una vez que algunos cuates los han estado utilizando en sus bicis les he preguntado que tal el desempeño del KS Lev , todos y cada uno de ellos me dijo que simplemente excelente , la mayoría ya había tenido experiencia con postes ajustables de otras marcas de tal forma que sabían de lo que hablaban .

Por ahí se me quedó olvidado entre mis curiosidades bicicleteras un Kind Shock Lev en medida 30.9 y a principios de la semana pasada dije , lo voy a instalar a mi bici a ver que tal ...

Siendo un poco escéptico al respecto del poste ajustable el cual yo siempre sentí que no lo necesitaba y así lo expresé en varias ocasiones a mis cuates y por aquí también , tomé el condenado KS Lev , lo saqué de su empaque y lo instalé en mi bici y lo he estado probando en éstos últimos días , solo en tres recorridos en los cuales en las bajadas empinadas anteriormente había tenido que bajar el asiento aflojando el clamp y luego volver a subirlo , siempre lo hice así y no le veía ningún problema excepto el parar , aflojar , bajar y apretar de nuevo .

Ahora , definitivamente es diferente con el Kind Shock Lev , no tanto por bajar el asiento lo cual es una gran ventaja bajando...... obviamente, sino por la facilidad de manejo y el desempeño del Kind Shock , es un poste muy fiable y trabaja de pocas luces y uno con un poco de práctica sube y baja el asiento casi intuitivamente

De entrada el peso aunque es algo no llega a lo que pesan algunos otros, el cable y forro quedan fijos y no se mueven al subir y bajar el asiento , la palanca de mando es pequeña y ergonómica y no estorba para nada , incluso para los que usan puños tipo Odi Lock-on pueden instalar la palanca de mando sustituyendo la abrazadera interior , el poste no tiene alturas predeterminadas, uno lo baja a donde uno quiere .

Ni hablar , pese a que hay que subirle casi 250 gramos a la bici , vale la pena este up-grade , definitivamente éste poste justifica el costo , se los recomiendo.:thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

yo tengo ganas de uno luego pasa el costo.

un saludo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> yo tengo ganas de uno luego pasa el costo.
> 
> un saludo


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شقيق رخيصة.......... Barrato harbano.... barrato ja ja ja , así cuando vayas al trabajo en tu HD vas tirando rostro con tu Kind Shock Lev jajaja

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

pues no lo ocuparía pero apoco no se vería muy bien?????

jajajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> pues no lo ocuparía pero apoco no se vería muy bien?????
> 
> jajajaja


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues en cada esquina con semáforo en rojo , te pones a subir y bajar tu asiento para que los automovilistas se queden con los ojos cuadrados y digan whatttt!!!:eekster:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bliiing


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

GD Turbo

150km de abuso en 3 semanas. sistema mechanico -- solo nesecitas lubricar cada ano

Eje protejido y cable de freno que lo compras en cualquier tienda de bicicleta -- que mas sencillo quieres? Otra cosa no se les orvide el maubrio de 760 a 780mm y el stem de 50mm. Para bajadas feas con muchas piedras el manubrio de 780mm con el poste ajustable es impresindible.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

slowmotion said:


> GD Turbo
> 
> 150km de abuso en 3 semanas. sistema mechanico -- solo nesecitas lubricar cada ano


Depende el ano de cada quien, el mio nunca ha necesitado lubricada pero yo sé de varios aquí que le dan uso rudo y sí necesitan lubricarlo o al menos echarle "babita" cada que lo usan porque luego lo lastiman mucho y les duele harto. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Depende *el ano *de cada quien, *el mio* nunca ha necesitado lubricada
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Depende *el ano *de cada quien, *el mio* nunca ha necesitado lubricada
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Luego luego con lo pelado en la boca, préstame atención para que entiendas que en su momento yo te dije que ya no quería hablar con ese lenguaje tan vulgar como el tuyo ok?
> ...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Psycho Marco said:


> Depende el ano de cada quien, *el mio nunca ha necesitado lubricada *pero yo sé de varios aquí que le dan uso rudo y sí necesitan lubricarlo o al menos echarle "babita" cada que lo usan porque luego lo lastiman mucho y les duele harto.
> 
> saludos


LOL - Esta bueno. La verdad es que me lo gane por no usar el (como es que le dicen aqui en MX) "PINCHE"spelchecker.

Por otro lado me pregunto si estas presumiendo? Me imajino que eso, de no tener que usar lubricante, se da despues de muchos* anos*, emm... err... perdon *años* de experiencia. 

Saludos


----------



## Scale950 (Sep 22, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------

